# Newegg equivalent for UK



## thealmightyone

I know you americans and canadians have newegg, but is there a similar-style site based in the uk, in terms of the wide range of products?


----------



## Flipper

Canadians do not have newegg...although there have been speculations because newegg.ca has been bought by Newegg Inc.

For UK...maybe this?

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/

and

http://www.ebuyer.co.uk/customer/home/


----------



## elmarcorulz

www.ebuyer.com has quite a wide range of products. Check out www.novatech.co.uk www.microdirect.co.uk www.dabs.com www.aria.com too


----------



## Rambo

I find http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/ are very cheap, and do quite a wide range of products.


----------

